
In the Air Tonight Drum Fill Simultaneously at 99.9%, 100%, and 100.1% Speed - mathgenius
https://soundcloud.com/josephprein/in-the-air-tonight-drum-fill-for-10-hours-at-999-100-and-1001-speed
======
BillBohan
Interesting. It sounds good at the start but becomes cacophonous shortly
thereafter.

Another war story here: I used to run a 16 track mixing console with a rock
band. The guitar player played with 2 different bands. He got a gig in a club
one night and both bands showed up. Everybody insisted on playing.

It was OK but the less accomplished drummer insisted on playing a drum solo. I
ran his drums through a delay in the range 160 - 200 mSec and mixed it back
in. Every drum strike was doubled and the audience liked it. I don't think
they would have been as enthusiastic if they had heard what he was actually
playing.

~~~
mathgenius
How much did you listen to? The cacophony comes in waves, and these waves
become the sound itself.

It's a technique that goes back to Steve Reich in the 1960's. One day I'd like
to see some of this stuff lip-synched to the appropriate visual:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVkdfJ9PkRQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVkdfJ9PkRQ)

